# Travel photography: Estonia 2014 - Part 2



## cervantes (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

After posting my first travel photography article here on CR, I received a lot of positive feedback from you guys. Thank you very much!!
Now the second and final part of my article is online and it would be great if you could take a look. This article focuses on landscape and wildlife photography and in my opinion it turned out even better than the first part.

If you haven't seen the first part you can find it here:
http://www.focrates.com/articles/estonia_2014/estonia_2014_part1.html

For the new article use this link please:
http://www.focrates.com/articles/estonia_2014/estonia_2014_part2.html

I'm always enjoying opinions and feedback from you guys very much. Thanks for your support!

Best wishes!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 28, 2014)

These are simply amazing photos. The landscapes and bird shots are so beautiful and sharp, I felt like I was actually there. The colors are really gorgeous. You are very talented! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2014)

Great shots cervantes. Thanks for sharing your images with us.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 28, 2014)

Some really beautiful pictures here, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cervantes (Dec 1, 2014)

@serendipidy, Click, Sporgon: Thank you very much guys for your kind words!


----------

